# Bromide Paper



## queen_of_scum (Nov 18, 2006)

ok. This is probably a very silly question, but i can't seem to find any info anywhere 

....do I just treat bromide paper like 'ordinary' RC paper (or indeed like FB) or do I need entirely separate chemicals to use it for printing?

I have recently accquired a huge roll of ilfobrom...


----------



## geoffe (Nov 18, 2006)

I use Ilfobrom and process it the same as any other fiber paper.  I do notice that the time in the developer can be a little longer, maybe 30 seconds more.


----------



## queen_of_scum (Nov 18, 2006)

yeah? cool  This stuff is of an indeterminate age (possibly as much as 25yrs) and _velvet stipple_ texture... so i wanna make sure i have the best chance possible of it not being wasted!

Thanks!


----------

